# So Im having lunch.



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2012)

Talking with the waiter and I find out he was a student of Ip Chun who also taught in Hong Kong, is new to the area, and not sure if he is going to teach here.

Wasnt there a movie like this


----------



## oaktree (Oct 24, 2012)

So when do you start?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2012)

He's not teaching at the moment


----------



## yak sao (Oct 24, 2012)

Stay on him and plead your case....you've done some WC in the past and you train other CMA so you're not a beginner.
This would be a great opportunity for you to learn privately and by giving you a running start, when he does start teaching, he would have someone to help out a bit.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't just pass on a "coincidence" like that! The universe wants to convert you to a wing chun guy.. and I say let it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

I already have a Taijiquan sifu from Tung Ying Chieh and this month the universe has also thrown me a Baguazhang/Xingyiquan sifu too and now this my brain hurts


----------



## yak sao (Oct 25, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I already have a Taijiquan sifu from Tung Ying Chieh and this month the universe has also thrown me a Baguazhang/Xingyiquan sifu too and now this my brain hurts



I need to start hanging out with you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

yak sao said:


> I need to start hanging out with you



Did I mention the group of senior students of Fak Tak Ling (student of Leung Sheung) that I train with from time to time :EG:

It is strange, I have been looking for years and found nothing and now I get hammered with all this in the last 3 months, well not the Taiji sifu, I have been training with him for years.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 25, 2012)

Now if you only had some proper southern longfist in there, your circle would be complete!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Now if you only had some proper southern longfist in there, your circle would be complete!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2



Its all good... well not the Devil talk bits...but the rest is


----------



## Omar B (Oct 25, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Talking with the waiter and I find out he was a student of Ip Chun who also taught in Hong Kong, is new to the area, and not sure if he is going to teach here.
> 
> Wasn&#8217;t there a movie like this



Never leave his sight.  Dog his steps constantly.  Quit your job and start working where he works.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2012)

Now I will be going back to lunch there this month, I tend to go there at least once a month.... I hate temptation...this is a test...I KNOW it is.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 5, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Now I will be going back to lunch there this month, I tend to go there at least once a month.... I hate temptation...this is a test...I KNOW it is.




When you go there for lunch, non chalantly stand on the table and practice your Siu Nim Tao form while you wait for your food..
He will be so impressesd with your dedication that he will accept you as his student.....or the manager will throw you out, which is a very real possibility.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2012)

yak sao said:


> When you go there for lunch, non chalantly stand on the table and practice your Siu Nim Tao form while you wait for your food..
> He will be so impressesd with your dedication that he will accept you as his student.....or the manager will throw you out, which is a very real possibility.



  :idea: BRILLIANT!!!!

  :hmm:

  Hey wait a minute..:ticked:

:uhyeah:


----------



## Domino (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds great opportunity.
It would be nice to take someone a gift, ask politely and leave.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you tell him you've also practiced a bit of Wing Chun? Make it informal... tell him you've had trouble finding folk to workout with and see if he's willing to workout with you? Most people new to an area WANT a partner so they can continue to sharpen their skills.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2012)

Thunder Foot said:


> Did you tell him you've also practiced a bit of Wing Chun? Make it informal... tell him you've had trouble finding folk to workout with and see if he's willing to workout with you? Most people new to an area WANT a partner so they can continue to sharpen their skills.



We talked a bit, he knows I did siu lim tao and a bit of Chi Sau as well as Taijiquan. I go to this place at least once a month so maybe next time I go I will talk to him a bit more. He was not sure if he was going to teach here or not.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2013)

Update on this

The guy does not seem to be in the area anymore, I believe he went back to NYC.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 23, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Update on this
> 
> The guy does not seem to be in the area anymore, I believe he went back to NYC.




Sorry that didn't work out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2013)

no worries, I'm not training Wing Chun these days anyway.

However if I ever decide to there is a guy I did train with briefly that impressed the hell out of me with his knowledge of Wing Chun, his very relaxed approach, and his overall good attitude.

But at the moment it is only Yang style taijiquan


----------



## yak sao (Jul 23, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> But at the moment it is only Yang style taijiquan



Nothing wrong with that


----------

